# Feint Whispers Chapter #8: You will Rune the Day... party stats and ooc



## jasamcarl (Feb 24, 2003)

Ok, everyone. Post your updated character sheets and backgrounds here. There is to be no posting on unrelated matters before this is done.


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 24, 2003)

*Jericho Ibn Al Sufaed*

*Jericho Ibn Al-Sufaed*
*Fighter 5*
*CR:* 5
*Experience:* 12,488
*Experience Needed:* 15,000
*Race:* Human
*Alignment:* Chaotic Good
*Action Points:* 7/7
*STR* 17
*DEX* 14
*CON* 16
*INT* 10
*WIS* 10
*CHA* 10
*Hit Dice:* 5d10+15 
*Hit Points:* 50
*Speed:* 20 Feet
*Initiative:* +6
*Armor Class:* 21 (+2 DEX, +6 Armor, +3 Shield)
*Base Attack Bonus:* +5
*Saving Throws:* FORT +8; REF +4; WILL +2
*Attack:* +10 Bastard Sword +1 (1d10+6 19-20/x2), +10 Masterwork Bastard Sword (1d10+5 19-20/x2), +7 Shortbow (1d6 x3), +8 Dagger (1d4+3 19-20/x2), +8 Scimitar (1d6+3 18-20/x2)
*Special Qualities:* 1 extra skill point per level
*Skills:* Ride (6) +8, Jump (5) +8/+2, Climb (5) +8/+2, Intimidate (8) +8
*Feats:* Exotic Weapon Proficiency (Bastard Sword), Weapon Focus (Bastard Sword), Improved Initiative, Power Attack, Cleave, Weapon Specialization (Bastard Sword)
*Equipment:* Masterwork Bastard Sword, Shortbow (20 arrows), Dagger, Scimitar, Spiked Chainmail +1, Large Steel Shield +1, Backpack (Bedroll, Winter Blanket, Flint & Steel, Grappling Hook, 50 feet Hemp Rope, 5 days Rations, Hooded Lantern), 2 Potions of Cure Light Wounds, 1834 GP, Bastard Sword +1, Silver Dagger of the Fist, Light Warhorse "Saladin", Military Saddle, Cloak of Resistance +1
*Description:* Jericho is a tall human from the D’or Caliphate, he has blonde almost white hair, and has weathered skin that makes him look much older then he truly is.  He is just approaching his mid-twenties, and was a conscripted soldier before leaving the army, after his term and seeking his own fortunes.  He never truly fit in the military lifestyle, but excelled in the physical arts and uses his skills for his own benefit.  

Jericho makes it his business to help others, he hates to watch others suffer, and despite his gruff exterior he goes out of his way to help others.  He makes it a point to fight the good fight, and stand up for those who can’t stand up for themselves.  He tends to run afoul of the authorities, simply because he does not get along with them.

Jericho was born into wealth, his father was a wealthy merchant with a successful trade in silk, and a mother who was quite an accomplished magician in her own right.  They had two sons, Jericho and Jafar, Jericho being the older of the two he was destined to take the helm of the merchant business and live a life of traveling and selling goods.  The traveling part suited Jericho fine, but he had no love of being a merchant, he liked to get physical, while his brother was the scholar and had a head for numbers and the business of trade.

Jericho though hit upon a scheme, and enlisted the aid of his younger brother, the two faked Jericho’s death, thus allowing him to avoid the fate of the businessman without actually having to own up to the responsibility, which suited Jericho just fine.  Despite himself though, he does wish at times that he did take up the family business, at least for the prestige and power, but feels it will be better to make his own name and own way.

He joined the army to find purpose, and to get as far away from his past, and try to get a feel for what the lesser folks do, and how to live.  With his social rank and privilege, his father could have easily bought him a commission, but he wanted to do things his way, and besides since his father thought he was dead, he wouldn’t have much support as it stood.  He enjoyed fighting, and working hard, but he did not have taste for the structure or taking orders, and he liked to lead, or at least do what he wanted to do.  In a way he was spoiled, and used to getting his way, but this only burned the fire of ambition even brighter.

He was discharged with Honor, when his enlistment came to a close, and took to a life of traveling and seeing what the lands far beyond his own were like.  He had a penchant for getting himself into trouble for opening his mouth, and he liked to enjoy himself a little too much, which gives him the outward demeanor of a partying brute.  But he prides himself on being clean, and well kept, and treats his possessions like heirlooms, keeping them clean and well kept, and despite his loud braggart nature, he is not above using the social charms ingrained into him in his youth when it suits him.

For now, he chooses to live a life of adventure, and hopefully carve his name into the annals of history by his own blade.  Perhaps he can make himself a king, or maybe a powerful general, or maybe something more that he has yet to fathom.  It is a big-wide world out there, and it is wide open for him to make his mark in it.

_*31 August, 2004: Updated gold and experience, spend 2335 gold on Light Crossbow +1..._


----------



## Krug (Feb 24, 2003)

*Bhartus Tharden*; M Dwarf Cleric 5; Size:M; HD 5d8 + 10; hp 36; Init +1; Spd Walk 20'ft. ; AC 18 (+7 Armor, +1 Dex); BAB +3; Atk = +6 (+3 BAB/+2 Str/+1 MW) melee, +5 (+3 BAB/+1 Dex/+1 MW) ranged; SA: Stonecunning, save +2 vs. poison, save +2 vs spells, +4 dodge vs giants, +2 on Appraise of stone/metal items, +2 on stone/metal Craft check, Turn Undead; AL:NG; SV Fort +6, Ref +2, Will +7
Str 14, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 17, Cha 10 
Height 4' 0 inches, Weight 151 pounds
Skills: Concentration (4r +1 Con) +5, Heal (5r + 3 Wis) +8, Diplomacy (2r) +2, Knowledge (Religion) (6r +1 Int) +7, Spellcraft (5r +1 Int) +6, Spot (0r+3) +3, Listen (0r+3) +3, Search (0r+1) +1, Turn Undead
Feats: Scribe Scroll, Combat Casting
Armor: Chain Mail, Cloak of Protection +1 and Masterwork Large Steel Shield
Weapon: Masterwork Heavy Mace (1d8 +2/x2), Masterwork Light Crossbow with 40 bolts (1d8/19-20x2/80ft), Hand Axe (1d6 +2/x2)
Possessions: Backpack, Bell, Candle, Trail Rations (10), Sack, 2 Flasks of Oil, Holy Water (x2), 
- Scrolls of Invisibility to Undead, Sanctuary, Cure Moderate Wounds (x3), Cure Light Wounds (x2)
- Potion of Cure Light Wounds (x2), Potion of Cure Moderate Wounds (x2), Wand of Cure Light Wounds (30 charges)
Treasure: 4,020 gp
XP: 12,019
Action Points: 5/7

Deity: Moradin 
Domains: Good,Earth 
Granted Powers: Cast good spells at +1 caster level.,Turn or destroy air creatures as a good cleric and rebuke or command earth creatures as an evil cleric. 3 attempts per day.

Type/Spells (5/4+1/3+1)
0 level: Detect Magic, Light, Read Magic
1: Bless, Summon Monster I, Endure Elements, Magic Weapon I, Protection from Evil (domain)
2: Aid (domain), Hold Person, Sound Burst, Bull's Strength
3: Magic Circle Against Evil(domain), Summon Monster III, Sword Stream (_Defenders of the Faith, p.90_)

Description:
Brother Bhartus is a jovial fellow with a hearty, robust laugh, who loves a good ale. He's gone adventuring in order to defeat evil doers, which he considers his holy purpose, and earn enough for a few rounds of drinks. He hopes to run his own church in an emerging dwarven outpost someday.

Bhartus' clan was severely depleted by a group of duergar, and now number only about 40. They have moved to a new location, but have lost access to a precious stretch of Ore. Now they cannot forge except by purchasing ore from other sources, and Moradin's influence wanes over his clan. 

Bhartus searches the realm for a new home to move his folk. He has learnt of much court intrigue amongst the remaining clan members, and fears that he might have to return to take over the leadership of the clan. However, he sees it more likely to set up a new outpost somewhere and move his folks and whichever dwarves might want to this new post.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Feb 25, 2003)

_*Whitney DelNoir*_ 
Female Human Wiz5: HD 5d4+5 (Wizard) ; hp 20/; Init + 2; Spd 30; AC 14; Atk + 2 base melee, + 4 base ranged, +5 w/ Light Xbow +1; AL NG; SV Fort + 2/3 ,Ref + 3/4,Will + 4/7; STR 9, DEX 14, CON 12, INT 18, WIS 10, CHA 14 Experience: 9752 xp

Money: 692 gp 11 sp 3 cp
Action Points: 7/ 7
Weapons: Crossbow, light +1; Bolts, crossbow (20); Dagger; Quarterstaff.

Magic Items: Bracers of Armor +1, Cloak of Resistance +1, Wand of Magic Missles (40 charges),

Goods: Backpack; Bedroll; Case, scroll (x2); Flint and steel; Ink (2 vials); Lantern, hooded; Ink (vial), colored; Inkpen (2); Oil (3 pints); Sack; Sealing wax; Signet ring; Tent; Waterskin (2); Whetstone; Pouch, belt; Pouch, belt; Rations, trail (per day); Rations, trail (per day); Rations, trail (per day); Donkey; Feed (3 days); Saddle, pack; Bit and bridle; Light Riding Horse, Saddle, Saddlebags

Potions: Cure Light Wounds (x5; id8+1)

Scrolls: Magic Missile (x6, 1st Level, x1 3rd level), Lesser Electric Orb (x2, 3rd), Mage Armor (x2,1st Level), Comp. Language (x1, 1st Level), Identify (x1, 1st Level), Bull’s Strength (x2, 3rd level), Melf’s Acid Arrow (x2, 3rd)

Skills: 
Craft (Alchemy) +8/12, Concentration + 8/9,Decipher Script: +2/6, Disguise + 3/5, Knowledge (arcana) + 8/14, Knowledge (Nobility/Royalty) +2/6, Listen + 0/2, Perform +3/5, Spellcraft + 8/14, Spot + 0/2.

Feats: Alertness*, Craft Wondrous Item, Endurance, Extend Spell, Iron Will, Scribe Scroll. 
_*from Mist_
Spells Known (Wiz 4/3): *0 -* Arcane Mark, Dancing Lights, Daze, Detect Magic, Detect Poison, Disrupt Undead, Flare, Ghost Sound, Light, Mage Hand, Mending, Open/Close, Prestidigitation, Ray of Frost, Read Magic, Resistance; *1st -* Charm Person, Comprehend Languages, Forcewave, Identify, Lesser Electric Orb, Horizikal's Boom, Mage Armor, Magic Missile, Magic Weapon, Protection from Missiles, Shelgarn's Persisitant Blade, Shield, Sleep, Summon Creature I, True Strike, Unseen Servant 
*2nd --* Aganazaar's Scorcher, Alter Self, Bull’s Strength, Cloud of Bewilderment, Familiar Pocket, Glitterdust, Invisibility, Knock,Melf's Acid Arrow, Scorching Ray, Summon Creature II,Summon Swarm, Web 
*3rd:---* Dispel Magic, Deep Slumber, Fireball, Summon Creature III, Stinking Cloud
Spells Prepared (Wiz 4/4/3): 0 - Daze x2 Ray of Frost x2; 1st - Magic Missile (x2), Sleep (x1), Summon Creature I (x1, Celestial Hawk); 2nd – Invisiblity(x1), Scorching Ray (x1), Protection from Arrows; 3rd - Fireball, Sleet Storm

_Familiar, “Mist’, CR 1/4; Tiny Animal; HD 1/2d8 (Animal) ; hp 8; Init + 2; Spd 30; AC 17; Atk -1 base melee, + 5 base ranged; +5/+0 ( 1d2-4, 2 Claws; 1d3-4, Bite ); AL N; SV Fort + 2, Ref + 4, Will + 4; STR 3, DEX 15, CON 10, INT 7, WIS 12, CHA 7._

_Skills: Balance + 10, Climb + 5, Hide + 17, Listen + 4, Move Silently + 9, Spot + 4. _
_Feats: Weapon Finesse, Weapon Finesse: Bite._
_Special: Move Silently Bonus of +2 to Master. Familiar Abilities: Alertness, Improved Evasion, Share Spells, Empathic Link, Touch_

Background: Born to the mistress of a high ranking Noble, Whitney grew up in fair luxury with her father's occasional love and mother's strong opinions shaping her view of life. Without a legitimate title and any form of acknowledgement on the behalf of her father, she seemed to be on the same path as her mother.
Her mother's passing when she was 10, and the discovery of a 'dowry' that her mother had kept over the years that included several significant interests in a handful of businesses. Her father took charge off her affairs and discretely sold them off to set up a trust so that she could be taken care of for many years. With the emergence of her skill in magic he paid a large portion of her trust to secure her a position of merit at one of the leading academies of magic. 
With luck, he hopes that her sharp intelligence, social bearing, and magic will let her earn a title of her own. He watches from the shadows as she shows promise as an adventurer of some merit.

(Father's Name:Lord Severus Gellen, Marshel of Northern Hoatar and the Right Hand of King Hedrick III, Half Brother: Dallus Gellen)


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 25, 2003)

Norri 'Goose' Tallgeese; male lightfoot halfling; Rog 4; 8660/10000xp

str 12, dex 19, con 12, int 14, wis 12, cha 10; 
HD 4d6+4; hp 22/22; 
AP 5/7;
spd 20'; 
init +4;
BA +3; 
saves - fort +4, reflex +10, will +4; 
languages - common, halfling, orc, goblin; 
alignment - NG; 
attacks - +9 melee(mw cold iron short sword) d6+1, +9 melee/ +10 ranged(mw cold iron dagger) d4+1, +9 ranged(mw darkwood composite shortbow +1) d6+1; 
height 3'1", weight 58lb = 30lb(halfling) + 28lb(equipment); 
AC - 20, flat footed - 16, touch - 15;

skills - 
appraise (int) +6/4, balance (dex) +7/3, climb (str) +7/4, decipher script (int) +6/4, disable device (int) +7/3, escape artist (dex) +7/3, forgery (int) +6/4, hide (dex) +11/3, jump (str) +7/4, listen (wis) +8/3, move silently (dex) +9/3, open lock (dex) +9/3, search (int) +6/4, sense motive (wis) +5/4, sleight of hand (dex) +7/3, spot (wis) +7/4, swim (str) +5/4, tumble (dex) +7/3, use magic device (cha) +4/4, use rope (dex) +7/3

feats - 
alertness
weapon finesse

racial bonuses - 
+2 racial bonus to saves vs fear
+1 to hit with thrown weapons
+2 racial bonus to climb, jump, listen and move silently
+1 luck bonus to all saves

class bonuses - 
trapfinding
sneak attack +2d6
evasion
trapsense +1
uncanny dodge (dex bonus to AC)

equipment- 
mw cold iron short sword
2 mw cold iron daggers	
mw darkwood composite shortbow +1		
30 arrows				
15 silvered arrows
small +1 mithril chain shirt	
backpack				
small bedroll			
flint & steel
8 days rations
30 tindertwigs
ink & quill
10 pieces of parchment
5 pieces of chalk
everburning torch			
masterworked thieves tools		
small explorer's outfit		
silk cloak of resistance +1
potion of sneaking
potion of hiding
2 potions of spider climb
2 potions of jump
4 potions of cure lgt wounds
2055.83 gp

Description:

Black hair, blue eyes, a pair of talented hands and a keen set of senses make this halfling a natural burglar. A kindly little chap who  helps people where he can but is usually escaping problems caused by his own mischief.

To make a long story short, Norri came from a family who owned a little shop in the King's City. His father was accused of something which Norri thought he didn't do by one of his noble class customers. His father was soon killed by a group of hired thugs. Norri got angry, Norri got even, relieving the noble of much valuables. These valuables were soon depleted in his constant fleeing of said noble's wrath. He became desperate and accepted a job to return to the noble's mansion and steal a painting. Complications from said operation, involving multiple thieves working on the same task, resulted in Norri's acquiring of the painting and the arcane secret it held.

Lo and behold he was not given the opportunity to give it to his employer, soon being chased out of the King's City by both the noble and his former employer. During his wanderings he lost the painting after an unfortunate fall into a stream. Soon after though he came to a place called Duvik, and into the good companionship of the local adventuring group who kept the peace there. He hasn't regretted it one bit, assured that his pursuers would have long given up by now, and glad of the good natured friends who accepted him among them so readily.


----------



## Mirth (Feb 26, 2003)

*Character Name :* Tarowyn Coldoak
*Character Race :* Elf
*Character Classes :* Ranger 3 / Fighter 2
*Alignment :* Chaotic Good

*Gender :* M
*Age :* 131
*Height :* 5 ft. 6 in.
*Weight :* 97 lbs. 
*Eyes :* Green
*Hair :* Red

*Character Level :* 5
*EXP Points Gained :* 10278
*EXP Needed For Next Level :* 15000

*Known Languages :* Southern Common, Elven, Orc, Goblin

-------------------------------------------------------

*Strength :* 14 (+2) 
*Dexterity :* 18 (+4)
*Constitution :* 12 (+1)
*Intelligence :* 14 (+2)
*Wisdom :* 13 (+1)
*Charisma :* 8 (-1)

-------------------------------------------------------

*Armor Class :* 19

*Flatfooted Armor Class :* 15
*Touch Armor Class :* 14

*Special Armor Class Notes :* Armor +5, Dex +4

-------------------------------------------------------

*Hit Points :* 38

-------------------------------------------------------

*Save vs. Fortitude :* +8
*Save vs. Reflex :* +8
*Save vs. Will :* +3

*Special Save Notes :* _Cloak Of Resistance +1,_ +2 on saves vs. enchantment

-------------------------------------------------------

*Initiative Modifier :* +4

*Base Attack Bonus :* +5

*Melee Attack Bonus :* +7

*Ranged Attack Bonus :* +9

*Special Combat Notes :* 
+10 Melee with mw rapier
+11 Ranged with mw mighty composite longbow

-------------------------------------------------------

*Weapons :* 

Masterwork Rapier 1D6+2
Masterwork Mighty (Str +2) Composite Longbow 1D8+2
2 Silvered Daggers 1D4+2

-------------------------------------------------------

*Skills : *

Name/Total Mod (Ability) # Ranks taken

* Craft (bowmaking)*/+7 (Int) 5 ranks
** Hide*/+9 (Dex) 5 ranks
** Jump*/+9 (Str) 5 ranks (+2 Synergy)
* Knowledge (religion)*/+4 (Int) 2 ranks
* Listen*/+8 (Wis) 5 ranks (+2 Elven)
** Move Silently*/+9 (Dex) 5 ranks
* Perform (trickshooting)*/+7 (Cha) 8 ranks
* Ride*/+8 (Dex) 4 Ranks
* Search*/+9 (Int) 5 ranks (+2 Elven)
* Spot*/+8 (Wis) 5 ranks (+2 Elven)
* Survival*/+6 (Wis) 5 ranks

* Armor Check Penalty Applies

-------------------------------------------------------

*Feats :* 

Armor Proficiency (Light, Medium, Heavy)
Endurance
Point Blank Shot
Precise Shot
Rapid Shot
Shield Proficiency (All)
Track
Weapon Finesse
Weapon Focus (Composite Longbow)
Weapon Proficiency (Simple, Martial)

-------------------------------------------------------

*Racial and Class Skills, Abilities & Features :*

Immune to _sleep_
Low-light vision
Favored Enemy (Shapechangers)
Wild Empathy +1
Combat Style: archery

-------------------------------------------------------

*Equipment & Gear  :* 

Explorer's Outfit
Backpack
Waterskin
3 day's trail rations
Bedroll
Sack
Flint & Steel
3 Torches 
_Quiver of Solonon_
_Arrows +1_ (16)
   Arrows (35)
   Arrows, Silvered (9)
_Chain Shirt +1_
_Cloak Of Resistance +1_
3 Potions of _Cure Light Wounds_
Potion of _Cat's Grace_

-------------------------------------------------------

*Money :* 3225GP

-------------------------------------------------------

*Base Speed :* 30

*Normal Speed (including penalty for armor or encumbrance load) :* 30

*AC Check Penalty (for armor or encumbrance load, whichever figure is worse) :* -1

*Maximum DEX Bonus (for armor or encumbrance load, whichever figure is worse) :* +4

-------------------------------------------------------

*Description :* Tarowyn is tall and thin, almost gaunt, with bronze skin and short, red hair. His mood is withdrawn and serious. He has a job to do and he gets the job done.

*Background :* Tarowyn Coldoak's father, Elwyn, was a renowned fletcher and craftsman known for the magnificent bows that he created from the fallen branches of elder sylvan Oaks in the Northern forests. Unfortuantely, Tarowyn never knew his mother for she died in childbirth. His father's many years of mourning were finally broken when he fell in love with a young human woman, Jesela, the daughter of Girosi Denaar, a travelling merchant who bought bows & arrows from Tarowyn's father to sell in the lands to the South. Girosi, who was extremely protective of his daughter, did not approve of the marriage and, for that matter, neither did the small isolated elven community where the Coldoaks lived. Regardless, Elwyn and Jesela eloped, leaving the merchant caravan behind in the elven village and taking young Tarowyn along with them. Tarowyn at first balked at their relationship as well, but quickly came to love his new mother, for she filled a aching gap in his heart.

The couple and child ended up in a small, remote, mixed community in the southern part of the kingdom of Horator, where there presence was welcomed and where they could live a simple life, hopefully unnoticed by Girosi. Elwyn and Jesela were married in a small church of the Southern Som faith, a religion which all of the family soon converted to. The priest, Father Norris, became a close family friend and mentor to young Tarowyn. Elwyn, unable to find a hardwood that had the same properties as his trees back home, gave up his craft and instead made a living repairing farm implements and doing carpentry work for the village. Anonymously, Elwyn also made beautiful wooden holy symbols that Father Norris discretely distributed to other chruches of the Southern Som faith, many of which can still be found displayed prominently in those remaining churches today. Soon, a fourth member was added to the Coldoak family, when Jesela gave birth to a daughter named Lorah. Tarowyn finally had the sibling he had always wanted and it seemed as though life couldn't get any better.

Young Tarowyn could never have guessed how bad it could get, however. It all began when Father Norris began to act strangely. He distanced himself from the family and spent much of his time wandering in the woods dotting the foothills around the village. When Tarowyn tried to speak to his mentor about the problem, the priest would mumble about how his faith was being tested and how he needed the solace that his solitary strolls provided him. One night, Tarowyn decided to follow Father Norris and see what these walks were all about. What he saw that night changed his life forever. Under the light of the full moon, Father Norris began transforming before the young elf's eyes. The priest howled in agony as his limbs distended and hair began spreading out all over his body. Tarowyn, frightened but concerned for his friend, rushed to the Father's aid just as he was making his final transformation. Upon seeing the young elf, the Father knocked him aside. Tarowyn's head hit a rock and the last thing he saw as the world faded to black were the slathering jaws and sharp claws of the wolf that was Father Norris as it bounded away towards the village.

When Tarowyn awoke, the previous night's visions returned in a rush, and Tarowyn took off toward the village as fast as his feet would carry him. To this day, the scene that greeted his eyes when he reached his home haunts his every dream. The devastation of the village was complete. The only person whose remains he couldn't find was his half-elven sister Lorah. Of her, all that remained was part of her nightshirt and the small flute that his father had made for her on her birthday, now covered with blood and grime.

It took Tarowyn three days of constant digging to bury all of the dead. He put Lorah's nightshirt in the grave with Elwyn and Jesela's bodies and kept the flute for himself. He freed the few animals that were left alive and took the only remaining mule and rode out of town. It took him two more days to find the closest village. Starved and weary, Tarowyn refused food and healing and instead insisted on telling his story of horror to the local priest. When the priest refused to believe him, Tarowyn broke his nose with a single blow. He stood over the bleeding cleric, renounced his religion and left the town behind to find the man - the beast - who killed his family and cleanse the world of him and his kind.

That was many years ago. Tarowyn never has found Father Norris, although he devoted the majority of those years in training to slay shapechangers like him. Now, the elf hires himself out as a bodyguard and mercenary, but only for causes that he believes in. When Sir Whiteclove, the Sherriff of Duvik's Pass approached him about joining the group that had freed the town from the tyranny of Jakk Tornclaw and the evil Orc's burning plague, Tarowyn finally felt that he had found a place where he was needed and where he belonged.


----------



## jasamcarl (Feb 26, 2003)

Good deal. I will start the game thread either today or tommorow.

Just a note for those archers amongst us. I want everyone to remember that they can only reclaim 50% of your arrows. Remember to keep track of those!!


----------



## jasamcarl (Feb 28, 2003)

*The Game is on...*

So it begins again....

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=42499


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 28, 2003)

lets get this party started!


----------



## jasamcarl (Mar 4, 2003)

Just letting everybody know, that I will be tossing assorted setting info in this thread:

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=42880

Right now, its just old writeups of the Northern Gods, but stay tuned for further writeups on the Northern and Southern gods as well as a description of Hoatar's geography. In addition, legends and history will be touched on as the party comes into contact (through plothooks or knowledge/bardic checks). Stay tuned!!


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 4, 2003)

Thats good stuff so far! I like it  

Looking forward to more


----------



## jasamcarl (Mar 13, 2003)

Sorry for the lack of an update guys. I've been away from by books since tuesday and have had only spotty internet access so...

I will be back on Sunday.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 13, 2003)

No problems, its just good to hear from you.


----------



## Krug (Mar 13, 2003)

awww.. one of my favourite campaigns too. 

good luck with those books!


----------



## Mirth (Mar 18, 2003)

Glad to have you back, Carl!


----------



## jasamcarl (Mar 24, 2003)

An update to the Northern Pantheon which covers the faith of dwarves and elves in this world:

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=790283#post790283

Next up, the distant D'orites. Look forward to it, Jericho!


----------



## jasamcarl (Apr 13, 2003)

Just a bump and a plug for some more setting info I posted. They are all rough drafts, so if you can tolerate the bad spelling, grammer, take a look. All pretty much common knowledge.

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=790283#post790283


----------



## jasamcarl (Apr 27, 2003)

Is everyone still with me? I need to know who is going to tie Jericho, who is going to drag him, and any other miscellaneous moves that might take place...


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 27, 2003)

yeah an no kinky stuff


----------



## Krug (Apr 28, 2003)

Bhartus and Tarowyn will drag him I assume. 
and no we're not disarming him of his other 'sword'.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 5, 2003)

Our illustrious DM is having email problems, and is in Finals week for school, hopefully everything will be worked out soon, just passing on the word... he says he shall post on the morrow!


----------



## Mirth (May 5, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Our illustrious DM is having email problems, and is in Finals week for school, hopefully everything will be worked out soon, just passing on the word... he says he shall post on the morrow! *




Tell Carl that it's no prob. He can take his time as far as I'm concerned


----------



## jasamcarl (May 30, 2003)

<bump>


----------



## jasamcarl (May 31, 2003)

Ok everyone. Time again to update your character sheets. I notice, Krug, that you have already done so. Remember to up your hp though. Average rounded up and all.


----------



## Krug (Jun 1, 2003)

Thanks for the reminder! 
Wll post a 'what-he's-up-to' in a bit.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 1, 2003)

Bump.. updated Whitney.. she's a real brain now.. Int of 18!

Still thinking on what sort of things she might make


----------



## Krug (Jun 1, 2003)

by the way, that was a pretty exciting adventure. If the dang D'orite had made his saving throw I think we would have been vampire food.. 

No one multiclassing besides Tarowyn? 

Hmm what happens when 3.5 comes out? Bull's Strength is going to get nerfed as far as I can see...


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 1, 2003)

Krug said:
			
		

> *by the way, that was a pretty exciting adventure. If the dang D'orite had made his saving throw I think we would have been vampire food..
> 
> No one multiclassing besides Tarowyn?
> 
> Hmm what happens when 3.5 comes out? Bull's Strength is going to get nerfed as far as I can see... *




How So? I know Polymorph got nerfed big time. (no extraordinary powrs now..)


----------



## jasamcarl (Jun 1, 2003)

On 3.5, i'm taking a wait and see approach. I actually like everything i've heard for balance reasons, but I understand that conversion could be a problem, especially if you choose the path you did because you wished to be as beneficial as you could to the party under 3.0.


----------



## jasamcarl (Jun 1, 2003)

Oh, Kain, remember to keep your equipment list updated. You burned through two 3rd level MMs that last combat.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 1, 2003)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> *Oh, Kain, remember to keep your equipment list updated. You burned through two 3rd level MMs that last combat.  *




I did.. I deleted two while I was updating.. not to mention the other 3 I used during the adventure (edit as I go to keep from losing coung)


----------



## jasamcarl (Jun 1, 2003)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I did.. I deleted two while I was updating.. not to mention the other 3 I used during the adventure (edit as I go to keep from losing coung) *




Oh, cool, my bad.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 1, 2003)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Oh, cool, my bad. *




don't sweat it.. If I didn't do it that way you'd be yelling at me for a reason.. rather have you reminding me than me forgetting.


----------



## Krug (Jun 2, 2003)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> *
> 
> How So? I know Polymorph got nerfed big time. (no extraordinary powrs now..) *




It's 1 min/level rather than 10 mins / level (or was it 1 hour/level..)


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 2, 2003)

Where do I post the updated Norri? (Yay! He made it to level 3!)


----------



## jasamcarl (Jun 2, 2003)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> *Where do I post the updated Norri? (Yay! He made it to level 3!)  *




Just edit the stat block you already posted above.


----------



## Mirth (Jun 3, 2003)

Updated and corrected


----------



## jasamcarl (Jun 3, 2003)

Nice. That is three down, two to go.


----------



## Mirth (Jun 3, 2003)

Just a quick bump to make sure you saw my post in the IC thread, Carl. Looks like Festy has updated now, too.


----------



## jasamcarl (Jun 4, 2003)

mirthcard said:
			
		

> *Just a quick bump to make sure you saw my post in the IC thread, Carl. Looks like Festy has updated now, too. *




Got it. The monks accepted your offer.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 4, 2003)

Updated


----------



## Mirth (Jun 5, 2003)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Got it. The monks accepted your offer.  *




Cool. Let's go!


----------



## jasamcarl (Jun 5, 2003)

It's on!!!!

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=52538


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 5, 2003)

here we go to save the day...


----------



## jasamcarl (Jun 27, 2003)

Hey all. I just wanted to develop a general impression of where you guys stand on the issue of a group leader. I was thinking that it might have some benefits, most notably expediting 'turns' where it takes more than two days for someone to respond, not that there have been many such cases.

I absolutly have no one in mind for this and it would be a complelty democratic process if it happens at all. I am not set on it as is. A thread I was reading sometime ago in the general forum made me think of this. Just offer your feedback. Don't think its inevitable, because I know it can be a touchy subject.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 27, 2003)

Magic is impressive, but now Jericho leads!  Swords for everyone!


----------



## Mirth (Jun 27, 2003)

I'm fine with having a group leader. I'd nominate either Bhartus or Jericho. Since Jericho seems to want it, there ya go...

And I just want to say that I hope I haven't been holding things up, but if I have I'd like to apologize. 

This was the first PbP I joined on the boards and considering how many others that I've joined have fallen apart, I'd like to thank everyone involved for making this so much fun for me. The boards here are my only gaming outlet right now and you can't know how appreciative I am that they're here.



Jay


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 27, 2003)

I agree with mirthcard, if Jericho wants it he's welcome to it.

mirthcard: The boards are my only gaming outlet as well, I have to travel intercity if I want to play D&D with a group (The DM lives in Brisbane ).


----------



## jasamcarl (Jun 27, 2003)

mirthcard said:
			
		

> *I'm fine with having a group leader. I'd nominate either Bhartus or Jericho. Since Jericho seems to want it, there ya go...
> 
> And I just want to say that I hope I haven't been holding things up, but if I have I'd like to apologize.
> 
> ...




Oh don't worry. I wasn't thinking of you...or anyone really. I love this campaign. I might start a story hour soon.


----------



## jasamcarl (Jun 27, 2003)

Oh, by the way, I know everyone is itching for character specific story arcs. Those will start in a big way next chapter. I just needed to put everyone at the proper level and tie all of your backstorys in to the world in my head in a way that made sense. Some will get there time in the spotlight earlier than others, but be patient; there is a big picture.


----------



## jasamcarl (Jun 27, 2003)

I will just wait for Krug and Kain to weigh in before settling this.


----------



## Krug (Jun 28, 2003)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> *I agree with mirthcard, if Jericho wants it he's welcome to it.
> 
> mirthcard: The boards are my only gaming outlet as well, I have to travel intercity if I want to play D&D with a group (The DM lives in Brisbane ). *




I'm fine with Jericho taking the lead.  works better that way.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 28, 2003)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> *I will just wait for Krug and Kain to weigh in before settling this. *




Im good with Jericho being boss.. gives me more time to snub him..


----------



## jasamcarl (Jun 28, 2003)

Last Pantheon Update:

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=971732#post971732

Can you tell this is a religious world?


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 28, 2003)

Looking good Carl, got a cool world developing hear, i like the Laughing God aspect, consider that idea yoinked


----------



## jasamcarl (Jun 30, 2003)

And some poorly worded thoughts on Hell and the Underworld:

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=971732#post971732

Tarowyn and Jericho's retirement destination.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 30, 2003)

Keep it coming I like it


----------



## jasamcarl (Jun 30, 2003)

Ah, Toki. Post what you are doing with your partial action. Not enough slaughtering going on yet.


----------



## Mirth (Jun 30, 2003)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> *Tarowyn and Jericho's retirement destination.  *




Great. Me and that D'orite wuss dancing to Lawrence Welk together... FOREVER.


----------



## jasamcarl (Jul 3, 2003)

And why it is in no one's best interest to take levels in sorcerer:

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=980788#post980788


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 13, 2003)

Well to use a term from EQ and other online games..

I see how it's now useless to get spells like Endurance, Bull's Strength and such except as fodder for scrolls and potions. Duration went from hours/level to minutes/level which makes it really and truly a 'rush' item now.. sorry to see that coming in 3.5


Check out Monte Cook's review of the new versions. He hits it about the same as I have from what little I've heard.. a mix of good and bad


----------



## jasamcarl (Jul 13, 2003)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> *Well to use a term from EQ and other online games..
> 
> I see how it's now useless to get spells like Endurance, Bull's Strength and such except as fodder for scrolls and potions. Duration went from hours/level to minutes/level which makes it really and truly a 'rush' item now.. sorry to see that coming in 3.5
> 
> ...




See, I disagree. You have to think of the duration in terms of rounds. At minimum, the buffs will work for 30 rounds. Looking back at the dungeons I have run you guys through, you could stay buffed for more  3 or 4 combats easily. It makes time a factor, yes, but I don't see the change rendering these spells dramatically less useful.

As to Monte's review...bleh...


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 14, 2003)

Updated my character, added a new shield, probably just continue to just enchant his current gear, anyone need any money to enchant stuff, I got 500 GP to donate it need be


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 15, 2003)

Bump. updated.. I can anchant msic items (Wonderous Items) but you guys gotta do the math and funds figuring


----------



## Mirth (Jul 15, 2003)

I updated too. Thanks for the cloaks KtS/Whitney!


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 15, 2003)

Norri's up to date and good to go.


----------



## jasamcarl (Jul 17, 2003)

I'm still planning out the next chapter, expect a post either tommorow or Friday. I apologize for the delay.

Geography will become somewhat more important in the coming chapters, so I did a quick descriptive writeup of the Kingdom here:

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=1011525#post1011525

I am planning to upload a crude sketch as well to assist those who need greater visualization.

So get excited, because this will be like real war, only with a less controversial justification: beacuse it's magic!!!


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 21, 2003)

_On my command, unleash hell!_

I can't wait man this is going to be coolness....


----------



## jasamcarl (Jul 21, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *On my command, unleash hell!
> 
> I can't wait man this is going to be coolness.... *




I'll take that as a hint. 

I promise to start a new thread by tommorow...really...


----------



## jasamcarl (Jul 23, 2003)

*It's Here....*

The new game thread is up here:

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=57939

I hope to convert to 3.5 by the end of this coming chapter. You can revise your character stats when you (hopefully) level up. If you do not have the new books, these sites should suffice:

http://www.wizards.com/D20/article.asp?x=srd35

http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/dnd/20030718a

Let me know if you have any conscerns or questions. I am pretty flexible on this stuff, because I know it can be touchy.

Oh, yeah, and I apologize for the delays.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 23, 2003)

*Huzzah*

No apologies man, this game rocks, Chapter #6, and still going, with plenty of fun stories... like that time, Jericho killed that orc, and that other time, he smashed an orc good, and that time, he got charmed...   

But no really congrats man, this campaign is fun, I have grown attached to Jericho


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 26, 2003)

Oi DM-sama.. I lost my notes we came up with on Whitney's family. When you get a chance could you hop on and send me a copy?


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 26, 2003)

Oi DM-sama.. I lost my notes we came up with on Whitney's family. When you get a chance could you hop on and send me a copy?


----------



## jasamcarl (Aug 12, 2003)

I know some must have trouble visualizing some of the geography, so I did a quick overland mockup of the campaign area, i.e. Southern Hoator. I'll update it as we progress:

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=42880


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 23, 2003)

Bump cause I can, and stuff, any more info on the gameworld coming Carl?


----------



## jasamcarl (Aug 23, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Bump cause I can, and stuff, any more info on the gameworld coming Carl? *




Yeah, I'm working on a description and map of Duvik's Pass. The next post should be up in the next few hours. Just need to find where my mom packed my rulebooks.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 23, 2003)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Yeah, I'm working on a description and map of Duvik's Pass. The next post should be up in the next few hours. Just need to find where my mom packed my rulebooks.  *




Just got MM 3.5, waiting on he rest of the core books, and also got Book of Vile Darkness, my new fave book


----------



## jasamcarl (Aug 23, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Just got MM 3.5, waiting on he rest of the core books, and also got Book of Vile Darkness, my new fave book  *




Yeah, they are both pretty sweet.


----------



## jasamcarl (Aug 23, 2003)

*Mirthcard.*

Oh, while I have this thread up. I am houseruling the High Elf's favored class to Ranger. It allows you to avoid an xp penalty and I've already modified the background accordingly, so...that is all.


----------



## Mirth (Aug 24, 2003)

*Re: Mirthcard.*



			
				jasamcarl said:
			
		

> *Oh, while I have this thread up. I am houseruling the High Elf's favored class to Ranger. It allows you to avoid an xp penalty and I've already modified the background accordingly, so...that is all.  *




Thanks, Carl. Just a heads up for ya, I don't have the 3.5 books and I probably won't be getting them anytime soon. So I may need a wee bit of handholding when we do the changeover, although I think the SRD should be plenty useful. 

BTW, the day after tomorrow is the 1 year anniversary of my joining this little soiree, my very first PbP. Just wanted to thank everyone for such a great time  Happy Anniversary to the Fist of Duvik! Here's a few links for old time's sake:

Feint Whispers REC
FW1: Burning Plague OOC
FW1: Burning Plague IC
FW2&3: Unearthing The Past & Festival Of Falling OOC
FW2: Unearthing The Past IC
FW3: Festival Of Falling IC
FW4: Hallowed Hills IC
FW5: Excavation IC 

(I'm missing an OOC thread or two, I know.)

Good times, friends. Good times 

Jay


----------



## jasamcarl (Aug 24, 2003)

*Re: Re: Mirthcard.*



			
				mirthcard said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Thanks, Carl. Just a heads up for ya, I don't have the 3.5 books and I probably won't be getting them anytime soon. So I may need a wee bit of handholding when we do the changeover, although I think the SRD should be plenty useful.
> 
> ...




Don't worry about the conversion. The SRD will get you through changes in feats, skills and items. I'm going to allow you to keep your level of Ranger 3.0, because I think it would screw you up too much to force a 3.5. Consider the old Ranger a varient class for purpose of this campaign.

And thanks a lot for the links.


----------



## jasamcarl (Aug 26, 2003)

Update in Campaign Info:

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=42880

A rough history of the three of the most common player races....more coming. Let me know if it is unclear. Stream of consciesness thing...note the poor grammer/spelling.


----------



## jasamcarl (Aug 28, 2003)

Testing the new message board....


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 28, 2003)

good stuff so far, like the little history bit


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 5, 2003)

Bump


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 7, 2003)

Just went over my stuff for Jericho he is 3.5 compliant, no changes basically, and still no Prestige Class that strikes me fancy, guess we ride out Fighter for as long as it takes


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 7, 2003)

Still need to figure out what Whitney is going to do.

Thinking maybe doing a few levels of shifter (or whatever it is called in call of the wild) or sticking wiht wizard


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 9, 2003)

Carl thinking about taking Leadership at 6th, and I want either a bard or Evoker cohort, working on the Evoker right now, let me know if this is cool for down the road


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 9, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Carl thinking about taking Leadership at 6th, and I want either a bard or Evoker cohort, working on the Evoker right now, let me know if this is cool for down the road




I'm thinking a bard would be more suitable. (the mintrels from the Holy Grail comes to mind somehow)


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 10, 2003)

I like an evoker for more firepower


----------



## jasamcarl (Sep 10, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Carl thinking about taking Leadership at 6th, and I want either a bard or Evoker cohort, working on the Evoker right now, let me know if this is cool for down the road




That works. The 3.5 revision finally makes cohorts workable. And it fits the war theme and Jericho. The bard would also be appropriate.

Oh, i'm using Cry Havoc for mass combat now. The major deal is the command check, which is either a profession(field commander) or BAB+Cha. Jericho will all but surely use the latter. I'll wait for the Mhb to see what Wotc comes up with first though.

And finally, check this out:

http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/ex/20030906b

If you want to boost Jericho's cha, multiclassing as a Marshal might work for you down the road.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 10, 2003)

What about my Battle skill what should I do with that?


----------



## jasamcarl (Sep 10, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> What about my Battle skill what should I do with that?




You can convert it to another skill if you wish. Perhaps intimidate, now that it is a fighter skill. Do you mind the change?


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 10, 2003)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> You can convert it to another skill if you wish. Perhaps intimidate, now that it is a fighter skill. Do you mind the change?



 Change it to Intimidate then, makes sense


----------



## jasamcarl (Sep 10, 2003)

Quick note on cohorts for future reference. I will allow you to control and roleplay it, because i don't want my mistakes or oversights to allow your feat to go to waste. Is that cool?


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 10, 2003)

awesome, just what I was going for Aria Sunrunner is almost ready to do his evoker thing


----------



## jasamcarl (Oct 31, 2003)

Convenience Bump...


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jan 3, 2004)

Heads up. Currently I'm in the process of transferring to my new duty station in NAS Rota, Spain (the pain I go though for my country sigh) so most likely for the next week I'll have erratic access.

AFter that I'll at the very least have access once a day or so on base till I get settled back into my new house. After that I'll warn as best I can for when I'm headed out on det (though not WHERE I'm going .. sorry)


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 11, 2004)

yay can I bump too... here we go!


----------



## Tokiwong (Feb 28, 2004)

Finally found a Prestige Class I like, Ronin in Complete Warrior


----------



## Mirth (Feb 29, 2004)

I'm back. I took a little break from the boards.


----------



## Piratecat (Mar 6, 2004)

Jasamcarl's off the boards for a few days, back Tuesday. He isn't abandoning you.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 6, 2004)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Jasamcarl's off the boards for a few days, back Tuesday. He isn't abandoning you.



 I saw the writing on the wall thanks Piratecat


----------



## jasamcarl (Mar 24, 2004)

_BUMP!!!!_...for those player of mine who need to update.


----------



## Krug (Mar 24, 2004)

Wooo hoo 5th level! Have updated spells... how do we do HP again? It's been a while.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 25, 2004)

yeah that was my question as well


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 25, 2004)

btw updated my sheet just need HP


----------



## jasamcarl (Mar 25, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> btw updated my sheet just need HP




Take the average of the hit die, rounded up + con mod. So Jericho would get 6+3=9hp.


----------



## jasamcarl (Mar 25, 2004)

Krug said:
			
		

> Wooo hoo 5th level! Have updated spells... how do we do HP again? It's been a while.




Cool, but I think you forgot your 3rd level bonus spell.


----------



## Krug (Mar 25, 2004)

Which books are permitted? Looking for alternate 3rd level spells...


----------



## jasamcarl (Mar 25, 2004)

Krug said:
			
		

> Which books are permitted? Looking for alternate 3rd level spells...




Hmmmmm.....Savage Species, Complete Warrior, Draconicom, Manual of the Planes (with the 3.5 update). What sourcebooks did you have in mind? I will have the Player's Guide to Faerun soon enough as well, which i would consider allowing (for spells atleast).


----------



## jasamcarl (Mar 25, 2004)

Bhartus would gain 7hp this level, btw. So he should have a total of 38 hp.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 25, 2004)

done updating  thanks


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 25, 2004)

Norri is updated.


----------



## Krug (Mar 25, 2004)

I'm away for a week.. trip to myanmar.. catch you all after.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Mar 25, 2004)

update.. all 6 keystrokes worth.. <grumbles> 250 xp or so to go.


----------



## jasamcarl (Mar 26, 2004)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> update.. all 6 keystrokes worth.. <grumbles> 250 xp or so to go.




Did you include the xp from those two ogres the party fought on the way to the castle from Duvik's Pass? Actually, I think you did..nevermind.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 26, 2004)

BTW I will be out of town this weekend, till Sunday evening, late  visiting a good friend 

Also I will be leaving the country again, around the beginning of April, hopefully this does not affect the game too much, we shall see, although just in case I will try and email someone in game to let them know


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Mar 27, 2004)

Yeah it was Whitney's gift to the othrs that I think did me in.. the 250xp or so for the cloaks has come back to haunt me.. you know what they say about every good deed being punished. 

Wouldn't take it back though.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 28, 2004)

back


----------



## Mirth (Mar 29, 2004)

Tarowyn's updated to 3.5E. Made him a Rgr2/Ftr2 instead of a Rgr1/Ftr3 to better emulate his 3.0E version. Also, because he no longer gets TWF for free, I used a feat to give him Weapon Finesse instead. Other than that, the changes were minor.


----------



## jasamcarl (Mar 29, 2004)

Quick Poll: I recently aquired Unearthed Arcana and will probably use some of the rules for Feint Whispers. Most, like Contacts and Reputation, you won't have to deal with. But I think Action Points would be worth considering.  The number of things you can do with them is pretty extensive, so all you would have to do is tell me when you would want to use them along with a standard action; you wouldn't actually have to have the rules.

So, show of hands, who would like to try APs on a trial basis for this coming chapter?


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 29, 2004)

Sounds good  AP for me


----------



## jasamcarl (Mar 29, 2004)

Mirth said:
			
		

> Tarowyn's updated to 3.5E. Made him a Rgr2/Ftr2 instead of a Rgr1/Ftr3 to better emulate his 3.0E version. Also, because he no longer gets TWF for free, I used a feat to give him Weapon Finesse instead. Other than that, the changes were minor.




Good deal. You did a better job that I could have.


----------



## Mirth (Mar 29, 2004)

I'm all for use of the UA. APs sound great and would fit in well with this campaign.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 30, 2004)

It's got my vote.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Mar 30, 2004)

sounds good.


----------



## jasamcarl (Mar 30, 2004)

Cool. That is 4/5 votes in favor, and I doubt Krug will mind. Everyone gets 5 + 1/2 their character level in Action Points. At this point, that means everyone here gets 7. Everytime you level, you loose any unspent action points from the prior level and gain 5 + 1/2 your new character level in action points. This is how Eberron will be handling it; i like it because it gives you incentive to not hoard APs over mulitple levels. So, when you mark this down on your statblock, its best to list them like hps, or, for example 7/7. This will make it easier to keep track of how many you have remaining. I will keep track of them independently as well.


----------



## jasamcarl (Mar 30, 2004)

Double Post...


----------



## jasamcarl (Mar 31, 2004)

Sorry for the delays. I will post by tommorow night. Promise.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 31, 2004)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> Sorry for the delays. I will post by tommorow night. Promise.



 if you don't I will destroy you muhahahahhahahahaha!


----------



## jasamcarl (Apr 2, 2004)

New thread posted:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=82696

Remember to subscribe, reply, yadda yadda.

Kain, be sure to get your spell prepped and scroll list updated before the next round of posts.

Later.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 2, 2004)

Huzzah!


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 2, 2004)

edited spell list, added action points and bought some new spells, looking at some magic items.. bummed out that the buying limit keeps me from a pearl of power: 1st level spells.. (200 gp shy!) and edits my skills.. had left scry there.. even after converting to 3.5.. d'oh!.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 3, 2004)

And for prestige classes.. looking over the new Players Guide to the Forgetten Realms I'm thinking that since it's MANY levels more for shifter that maybe I should go with Incantrix for Whitney.. :-D


----------



## jasamcarl (Apr 4, 2004)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> And for prestige classes.. looking over the new Players Guide to the Forgetten Realms I'm thinking that since it's MANY levels more for shifter that maybe I should go with Incantrix for Whitney.. :-D




Haven't actually gotten the Player's Guide in yet. I'll check it out. It will probably be fine though. What are the reqs?


Keep in mind, though, that the master trans (spelling) prc that originally was suppossed to be int he pgtf will be in the complete arcane later this year, just in case you still wanted an arcane focused polymorpher.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 4, 2004)

I've been thinking about a PrC for Norri lately, and the only thing that seems to fit him is shadowdancer as far as I can tell, but it'll be a fair while yet before he could take it.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 4, 2004)

Still going with Ronin myself, I will be able to qualify after next level, at level 7 I will be taking my first level of Ronin


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 4, 2004)

I am going to let Norri and Whitney fill in the details of Jericho's brilliant yet pulpy plan


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 4, 2004)

Don't forget that Whitney has a little bit of perform and disquise.


----------



## Krug (Apr 5, 2004)

Action Points sounds cool. I'm back!


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 12, 2004)

still here enroute and stuff, so not much time to post


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 18, 2004)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> Haven't actually gotten the Player's Guide in yet. I'll check it out. It will probably be fine though. What are the reqs?
> 
> 
> Keep in mind, though, that the master trans (spelling) prc that originally was suppossed to be int he pgtf will be in the complete arcane later this year, just in case you still wanted an arcane focused polymorpher.



Okay

Incantrix reqs

Concentration: 4, Knowledge (Arcana): 8, Spellcraft: 8
Feats: Iron Will, 1 metamagic feat
Able to cast 3rd level Arcane Spells

1st Level: Bonus Metamagic Feat, Focused Study (loses access to 1 school of magic)

Pretty much everything else can wait till later.. since I still need to make 5th level to qualify


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 23, 2004)

LOL my CHA 10 is all kinds of charismatic lol  oh well maybe they like my battle prowess or my fancy sword and spiky black armor


----------



## Tokiwong (May 6, 2004)

Well before we kill each other let me state where Jericho is coming from.  Tarowyn just broke the rules of parley, Whitney made Jericho look weak as a leader by not doing as she was told, and now all hell could break loose.  It is obvious the knights and many soldiers have some loyalty if not respect or fear for Kravik, and to attack him in such a cowardly does not help our losing cause, we did get _defeated_ by the goblins after all.

So of course Jericho is mightily pissed we just shot our own foot people, we may piss off the knights still loyal to us, lose many regular troops, and pretty much lose any chance we may have had against Kravik and his forces... politics... power games and war all go hand in hand, Whitney please never go to the court, you will be cut down pretty quickly, not by blades but by your own words and lack of propriety... there is a time for action, a time for words, and a time for silence and lies, this was one of those latter times, learn as much about Kravik as we could, and not reveal any weakness of our own... and we blew it


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 6, 2004)

So basically I'm supposed to shut up and not do anything at all till the fighting starts? got it? Sorry. Let me know when it's time for me to play okay?


----------



## Tokiwong (May 6, 2004)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> So basically I'm supposed to shut up and not do anything at all till the fighting starts? got it? Sorry. Let me know when it's time for me to play okay?



 No, do what you want, but please try and use some self preservation, we are not exactly liked by any of these people


----------



## Mirth (May 6, 2004)

This _is_ called role-playing, Toki. Besides, I have a cunning plan. Let's wait for Carl to post Kravik's reaction and have him leave. Then you'll see what Tarowyn is up to...


----------



## Tokiwong (May 6, 2004)

Mirth said:
			
		

> This _is_ called role-playing, Toki. Besides, I have a cunning plan. Let's wait for Carl to post Kravik's reaction and have him leave. Then you'll see what Tarowyn is up to...



 I am role playing, cunning or not, we are screwing ourselves


----------



## Mirth (May 7, 2004)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> I am role playing, cunning or not, we are screwing ourselves




Yeah, okay... :rollseyes:


----------



## jasamcarl (May 7, 2004)

Ok guys. I'm pretty sure you all are aware of the bad things that come from take in game character actions personally. As it is, i've seen nothing inappropriate from the metagame perspective on any of your parts. Tarowyn and Whitney are free to act insubordinate, and Jericho is free to dress them down for it. Ingame behavior has ingame consequences. Nothing in what's happened contradicts your respective character's history or established quirks.

I actually enjoyed it; it was a good demonstration of how familiar you are to each other. It also provides me with future plot hooks.

But feel free to air any grievances on the ooc boards. I just hope you come to some consensus on your character's intentions, if not their actualy course of action.

Good job. Carry on.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 21, 2004)

Bump..

Edited character sheet for clarity, and finally decided which spells to use.  Mist isn't going to like having a birdee around LOL


----------



## KaintheSeeker (May 31, 2004)

Well Whitney.. er.. 'Julia' is ready and thanks to Action points she can now cast invisibltiy without having to learn it twice.. so when we start the sneaking she's going to cast it on Bhartus.. use an AP to recover the spell and cast it on herself. (still wondering about the 2nd one for a AP on not)


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 1, 2004)

Ah.. stupid question.. but anyone seen anything from our esteemed GM in a while?


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 8, 2004)

Anyone seen our GM in a week or so? Did he go on vactioantion without warning again.. or like me did he get sick? (2 days SIQ.. sucked)


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 9, 2004)

I saw him on msn not too long ago, when I see him next I'll find out what's happening.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 1, 2004)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> I saw him on msn not too long ago, when I see him next I'll find out what's happening.



Any luck yet Festy?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 2, 2004)

I saw him just recently but had forgotten to talk to him, shouldn't be too hard to catch up with him later when he logs on.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jul 11, 2004)

Just caught up with him. Real life has been giving him the run around lately and he hasn't had the time to keep up with much stuff online. He intends to get things back in motion when he gets the opportunity, and he specified that unless he says so any absence on his part is temporary and the game will go on.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 11, 2004)

Groovy, was worreid tehre for a while like he'd gotten hurt or something.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 25, 2004)

yay game is still going


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 19, 2004)

Yup yup..


anyone heard when Taro is supposed to get back?


----------



## jasamcarl (Aug 24, 2004)

<bump>


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 31, 2004)

And yes..

Whitney has a rather large axe to grind with some of the knights.. she didn't tolerate such words when she was just the illegitamate child of her father, now that she's recognized she isn't gonna change.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 1, 2004)

Whitney updated, no new scrolls or magical goodies.. She's too broke after buying spells.   (Darn gobbies never have any scrolls or goodies she can use.. gonna complain ta the union..)

I'm open however to other players financing spell purchases/magic item building of the types she can make. (Scribe Scroll and Craft Wondrous Items)


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 2, 2004)

Carl I am going to buy a Light Crossbow +1 for Whitney, if that is alright, I have already marked off the 2335 gold for the investure.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 4, 2004)

@#$%@$%@

reedited again!!!

There..hopefully this time it will STAY edited


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 5, 2004)

At 6th level one of my feats I am taking is Leadership and getting a Bard cohort, is everyone cool with that, with modifiers I already discuessed with the DM she would be 5th level... let me know if this is fine with the party


----------



## jasamcarl (Sep 11, 2004)

The fun never ends:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1752417#post1752417


----------

